
O'Reilly Maker - Create your own O'Reilly book cover - danw
http://www.oreillymaker.com/
======
tlrobinson
<http://www.oreillymaker.com/link/7686/arc-for-dummies/>

Please forgive me.

~~~
danw
Shouldn't there be two of each animal on the cover?

~~~
tlrobinson
I figured that bird's neck was the closest thing I was going to get to an
"arc".

